# Juicebox Gallery



## kdthomas (Mar 29, 2015)

Juicebox - The Ultimate HTML5 Image Gallery

Is anyone using this tool? What are some of the gallery APIs that you've been using, and what has your experience been? Don't think I want to go down the Flash road. I think I want to stick with CSS and HTML5.

I've tried this free version of Juicebox and seem to like it sofar, but I'm just diving into getting my site going. Thing I like is that it's fairly simple to deal with. Need something easy to embed. I want to shoot pictures, not be a *&^%-ed webmaster and javascript/XML/CSS debugger


----------

